# Hiking backpacks?



## AllieBaba

Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.

I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....

Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?


----------



## Ringel05

All the above.  Their called Sherpas.


----------



## AllieBaba

Do they have portable ones that can go with me wherever I may roam?


----------



## Ringel05

Sherpas will go anywhere you do if you have enough money.


----------



## AllieBaba

They make more than me, so it's unlikely I do have enough money.

Are they ergonomic? I hope they won't strain my shoulders and neck...


----------



## strollingbones

mountain gear is having a sale right now...rei....is a good company...just look around and read the users reviews


----------



## strollingbones

sherpas are highly religious and highly superstitious...they will not go everywhere

i would love to be able to pay a bunch of sherpas to haul my ass up everest

where i would simply die of lack of oxygen


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> mountain gear is having a sale right now...rei....is a good company...just look around and read the users reviews





Yes, I was going to say REI... Recreation Equipment, Inc.


backpack at REI.com


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> sherpas are highly religious and highly superstitious...they will not go everywhere
> 
> i would love to be able to pay a bunch of sherpas to haul my ass up everest
> 
> where i would simply die of lack of oxygen



True but these are Peruvian Sherpas in the picture.......


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?



What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?And whats your budget ?


----------



## AllieBaba

I have ALWAYS wanted to climb Everest.

Ridiculous of course. I know I would croak.  Moving to Los Alamos, NM @ 15 almost killed me, took me months to acclimate @ 7500 feet! Still, I keep that dream on a little shelf with my dream of being a supermodel, an Olympian equestrienne, a famouse and rich writer, and a national park ranger.

Every  now and then I dust them off and admire them.


----------



## AllieBaba

Momanohedhunter said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
Click to expand...

 
Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.

Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....


----------



## Ringel05

Hiking Backpack Reviews

DEUTER HIKING BACKPACKS

Top 3 Ultralight Backpacks - The Best, Lightest & Most Comfortable


----------



## strollingbones

odds are allie you could make it up everest ....summit as they say.....odds are you will die on the way down....but like you ...we would be evacuated from base camp.....i went to lake tahoe and had trouble...now i understand that soon you can take a helicopter to the top...i cant even imagine what that will cost

my dream mountain is mount kilimanjaro


----------



## Valerie

L.L. Bean offers free shipping and they have an excellent return policy...


backpacks at L.L.Bean


----------



## dilloduck

Valerie said:


> L.L. Bean offers free shipping and they have an excellent return policy...
> 
> 
> backpacks at L.L.Bean



worth a shot


----------



## Ringel05

I've driven up to the top of Pikes peak twice when I was young and in excellent shape.  Both times I had a constant headache and could only walk about 20 feet before having to rest.  It was worse the second time because I was home visiting from Virginia and drove my wife up to see it.  The views are incredible and well worth it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Naturally I'm drawn the THE MOST EXPENSIVE.

I like the Osprey. 

Of course I like the Osprey, why wouldn't I? It costs a fortune! Expensive things send radio signals to my brain, and to my credit card.


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> odds are allie you could make it up everest ....summit as they say.....odds are you will die on the way down....but like you ...we would be evacuated from base camp.....i went to lake tahoe and had trouble...now i understand that soon you can take a helicopter to the top...i cant even imagine what that will cost
> 
> my dream mountain is mount kilimanjaro


 
I want to avoid the whole high altitude sickness/compression chamber/heart and brain edema thing if at all possible....


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.
> 
> Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....
Click to expand...


Ok. First, an external frame pack and expensive DOES NOT mean more comfortable. REI and there ilk are ok, but I would buy off E-Bay. Go to the big stores, and try them on, but you will save money buying used. And if you dont like it, you can put it right back on E-bay and sell it. For your kids, I would look at a small A.L.I.C.E. pack. They have no frame and the kids find them quite stylish. The straps will need to be taped when you (they) get it adjusted ware they want it but it is a good pack. You can also get a water filter and pump water ware you are at. Don't scrimp on the water filter either, giardia is a bitch. I use a military surplus large A.L.I.C.E. and have actually lived out of it. You can carry everything you would need and more. I got my pack, sleeping mat, and sleeping bag for the whopping sum of $75.00. The down side is that they need to be customized for comfort. They aren't called "the big green tick" because they are beautiful and comfi.


----------



## Ringel05

Just add a little Flubber to any pack and it'll feel light as a feather.


----------



## Wry Catcher

AllieBaba said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.
> 
> Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....
Click to expand...


Consider,  

Water Filters at REI.com


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Wry Catcher said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.
> 
> Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider,
> 
> Water Filters at REI.com
Click to expand...


Just be willing to put some $$ down. No excuse not to. They also have the straw type to.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Here are the small packs I was talking about.

Amazon.com: mini alice pack

The "green tick".

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Large-ALICE-Field-LC-1-Green/dp/B004HWVP0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1311638548&sr=8-4]Amazon.com: Large ALICE Field Pack LC-1 Green: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

And my water filter.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Frontier-Ultralight-Filter-Military-Version/dp/B004GVRA8E/ref=sr_1_6?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1311638619&sr=1-6]Amazon.com: Frontier Pro Ultralight Water Filter System (Military Version): Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

I have sucked some nasty water through mine and I am still alive.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.
> 
> Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. First, an external frame pack and expensive DOES NOT mean more comfortable. REI and there ilk are ok, but I would buy off E-Bay. Go to the big stores, and try them on, but you will save money buying used. And if you dont like it, you can put it right back on E-bay and sell it. For your kids, I would look at a small A.L.I.C.E. pack. They have no frame and the kids find them quite stylish. The straps will need to be taped when you (they) get it adjusted ware they want it but it is a good pack. You can also get a water filter and pump water ware you are at. Don't scrimp on the water filter either, giardia is a bitch. I use a military surplus large A.L.I.C.E. and have actually lived out of it. You can carry everything you would need and more. I got my pack, sleeping mat, and sleeping bag for the whopping sum of $75.00. The down side is that they need to be customized for comfort. They aren't called "the big green tick" because they are beautiful and comfi.
Click to expand...


I have medium and large Alice packs, both are very comfortable and inexpensive.

Used U.S. Military Large A.L.I.C.E. Pack With Metal Frame, Mil Backpacks / Bags, Brand Not Specified at Sportsman's Guide 

I also used to wear a Molle load vest with a three day assault pack and attach some of the extra items I used to carry around the front to better distribute the load.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=792422


----------



## AllieBaba

Wry Catcher said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hiking ? How long and how far you going into the woods and how big are your kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are 7 & 8, slender, the boy is pretty stout and the girl very slender. I don't know how tall they are, they're average for 7-8 year old kids.
> 
> Day hikes for now. Maybe we'll do some hike in camping trips next year or the year after. But this year, I would just like to have a backpack so I can hike in further than a couple of bottles of water will take us, and feel like we're covered. I turned back on a trail I would really have liked to explore because I didn't have enough water, and no way to comfortably carry water. I'm actually thinking that for this year, maybe hydration packs are the way to go....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider,
> 
> Water Filters at REI.com
Click to expand...

 
thanks!


----------



## AllieBaba

Tell me how you pack 3 gallons of water into a bug out bag, and have room for everything else. I've don't see the water included in the packs I've seen online.


----------



## Valerie

AllieBaba said:


> Tell me how you pack 3 gallons of water into a bug out bag, and have room for everything else. I've don't see the water included in the packs I've seen online.








CamelBak Classic Hydration Pack - 70 fl. oz.







CamelBak Classic Hydration Pack - 70 fl. oz. at REI.com






CamelBak Day Star Hydration Pack - 70 oz. - Women's at REI.com


----------



## Dot Com

I've hiked @ 500 miles on the AT & also suggest REI. There are different packs for different amounts of time spent out and different terrain.

edit: just saw how all you wanted was a "bug out bag", Forget it.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm not ready to go station to station yet, and neither are the kids.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dot Com said:


> I've hiked @ 500 miles on the AT & also suggest REI. There are different packs for different amounts of time spent out and different terrain.
> 
> edit: just saw how all you wanted was a "bug out bag", Forget it.


 
I just watched a Nat'l Geo special on the AT and I'm so envious. 

I'm trying to figure out what we have here that even comes close to it. I want to do station to station. Not this year, and maybe not next. But some day. Before I die. Hopefully before I die, I hate to think of myself haunting trails as an out of shape ghost.


----------



## Ringel05

You want a BOB?

It ain't cheap by any stretch of the imagination but has everything you need to survive. 

Ready Made Resources Solar Power Disaster Preparedness Store Emergency Supplies - READY MADE RESOURCES ULTIMATE BACKPACK BUG OUT BAG (BOB)


----------



## AllieBaba

Holy crap, no way! I could build a fucking house for that, or buy a camper trailer at least!

Here's what I want to start working on:
Pacific Crest Trail Association - Home


----------



## uscitizen

Backpacks cannot hike, they have no legs.


----------



## Ringel05

AllieBaba said:


> Holy crap, no way! I could build a fucking house for that, or buy a camper trailer at least!
> 
> Here's what I want to start working on:
> Pacific Crest Trail Association - Home



Are you doing overnights?  Day hikes?  Week treks?


----------



## CountofTuscany

AllieBaba said:


> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?


 Go to any good camping store and try them out. It's hard to make a recommendation because you really have to fit them to your body. I've been using my fathers pack, which he loves and has carried heavy loads over many miles, but it has pressure points for me after a few miles. I have a longer torso than he does and it fits me differently. You want to make sure the weight is distributed evenly across your back and believe it or not the waist strap is very key.


----------



## CountofTuscany

AllieBaba said:


> Tell me how you pack 3 gallons of water into a bug out bag, and have room for everything else. I've don't see the water included in the packs I've seen online.


It's spread across your whole back. You fill a bladder that is a couple of inches thick, but tall and wide.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ringel05 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, no way! I could build a fucking house for that, or buy a camper trailer at least!
> 
> Here's what I want to start working on:
> Pacific Crest Trail Association - Home
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Are you doing overnights? Day hikes? Week treks?
Click to expand...

 
I want to at least one overnight/2 nights by the end of the season. So I want a pack I can do that with. No weeks this year, I would like to eventually...I want to eventually to do station to station, I would like eto be able to hit it for a week...but not this year, probably. I wouldn't feel comfortable taking the  kids for a week. So I want something that will work for that. I really, really like the way the odyssey looks but I'm continuing to look. I also like the standard alice...though it seems a little heavy.  I have some issues with my back, nothing major but I really do want something that will reduce as much strain as possible, particularly this season. It would be a drag to be miles form nowhere and get a spasm. I like the ALICE packs as far as practicality, but I'm concerned they are ultimately designed for men, and as such won't work quite right with my shoulders...

So what I think is I'll get the pack I want, and get used to wearing it, before adding much gear to it. I need to get one that will work as I work my way up in miles, because if I switch I have to start all over with getting used to it. 

So I'm looking at one two nighter probably sometime at the very beginning of October. That's my answer I think. And I'm looking at the Pacific Crest Trail. I don't know what leg yet...probably right around the Bridge of the Gods, since that's really close.


----------



## CountofTuscany

AllieBaba said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, no way! I could build a fucking house for that, or buy a camper trailer at least!
> 
> Here's what I want to start working on:
> Pacific Crest Trail Association - Home
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Are you doing overnights? Day hikes? Week treks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to at least one overnight/2 nights by the end of the season. So I want a pack I can do that with. No weeks this year, I would like to eventually...I want to eventually to do station to station, I would like eto be able to hit it for a week...but not this year, probably. I wouldn't feel comfortable taking the  kids for a week. So I want something that will work for that. I really, really like the way the odyssey looks but I'm continuing to look. I also like the standard alice...though it seems a little heavy.  I have some issues with my back, nothing major but I really do want something that will reduce as much strain as possible, particularly this season. It would be a drag to be miles form nowhere and get a spasm. I like the ALICE packs as far as practicality, but I'm concerned they are ultimately designed for men, and as such won't work quite right with my shoulders...
> 
> So what I think is I'll get the pack I want, and get used to wearing it, before adding much gear to it. I need to get one that will work as I work my way up in miles, because if I switch I have to start all over with getting used to it.
> 
> So I'm looking at one two nighter probably sometime at the very beginning of October. That's my answer I think. And I'm looking at the Pacific Crest Trail. I don't know what leg yet...probably right around the Bridge of the Gods, since that's really close.
Click to expand...


Will you have the need to attach a sleeping bag or a tent to it as well?


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes.


----------



## CountofTuscany

AllieBaba said:


> Yes.



Then you may want to consider an external frame pack, or at least one that has substantial tie ons.  Military design packs are good examples of that. Nothing will tire you out more than a sloppy or unbalanced load.


----------



## AllieBaba

Here's one I'm considering, I keep coming back to it, and it's not the price...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/CUSCUS-6200ci-Internal-Backpack-Hiking/dp/B0010YFO6U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top]Amazon.com: NEW CUSCUS 6200ci Internal Frame Backpack Hiking Camp Travel Bag Navy: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ringel05 said:


> I've driven up to the top of Pikes peak twice when I was young and in excellent shape.  Both times I had a constant headache and could only walk about 20 feet before having to rest.  It was worse the second time because I was home visiting from Virginia and drove my wife up to see it.  The views are incredible and well worth it.




if you drive up a mountain that high, you are looking for trouble.

your body has no time to adapt.


----------



## catzmeow

AllieBaba said:


> I want to avoid the whole high altitude sickness/compression chamber/heart and brain edema thing if at all possible....



My guy hiked to base camp at Everest.  From what he's told me, it's a really gradual hike with tea houses all the way up, the trails aren't steep, and they zigzag back and forth.  He just climbed Mt. Fuji last week (which he said kicked his ass).

We hiked in Denali National Park last summer and climbed up to around 8,000 feet, which was fun (not on Denali, though).  Above that, though, there was snow, and I hate snow.  I wouldn't mind trekking in Nepal and getting to the base camp on Everest, but I have no desire to haul my middle-aged butt over 5,000 feet of snow and ice.

We have permits to do this trail next week:

http://www.nps.gov/olym/planyourvisit/royal-basin.htm


----------



## Ringel05

AllieBaba said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, no way! I could build a fucking house for that, or buy a camper trailer at least!
> 
> Here's what I want to start working on:
> Pacific Crest Trail Association - Home
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Are you doing overnights? Day hikes? Week treks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to at least one overnight/2 nights by the end of the season. So I want a pack I can do that with. No weeks this year, I would like to eventually...I want to eventually to do station to station, I would like eto be able to hit it for a week...but not this year, probably. I wouldn't feel comfortable taking the  kids for a week. So I want something that will work for that. I really, really like the way the odyssey looks but I'm continuing to look. I also like the standard alice...though it seems a little heavy.  I have some issues with my back, nothing major but I really do want something that will reduce as much strain as possible, particularly this season. It would be a drag to be miles form nowhere and get a spasm. I like the ALICE packs as far as practicality, but I'm concerned they are ultimately designed for men, and as such won't work quite right with my shoulders...
> 
> So what I think is I'll get the pack I want, and get used to wearing it, before adding much gear to it. I need to get one that will work as I work my way up in miles, because if I switch I have to start all over with getting used to it.
> 
> So I'm looking at one two nighter probably sometime at the very beginning of October. That's my answer I think. And I'm looking at the Pacific Crest Trail. I don't know what leg yet...probably right around the Bridge of the Gods, since that's really close.
Click to expand...


I have moderate back and neck issues and find I can handle the medium Alice quite well with the frame but yes, it's primarily designed for a man.  Whatever you decide on you can still wear a Molle vest under it to distribute some of the weight up to the front by adding medium to large Molle pouches to place some of the more frequently used items in.  By doing that you can use a smaller pack and hold off on buying the big pack for later, use your extra money for good boots.


----------



## AllieBaba

ok so leaning towards Alice again...


----------



## Ringel05

AllieBaba said:


> ok so leaning towards Alice again...



I don't know what your $ situation is but if you can afford to, get a medium Alice with frame, load it as you would when hiking and wear it one day around the yard then wear it another day without the frame.  If it doesn't work for you then you're not out a lot of money and you can probably get at least $20 to $30 back out of it at a yard sale.


----------



## JMadison

Try Campmor.


----------



## catzmeow

Allie:







Pic from our hiking trip in the Olympic Peninsula.  That's Royal Lake, elevation 5200 feet.  GORGEOUS TRAIL.


----------



## JMadison

Glacier National Park, MT is a great place.


----------



## 2twsted4colorTV

AllieBaba said:


> Someone gave me a suggestion for a good ergonomic backpack, but I can't find it.
> 
> I want one that will not cause my back to spasm, if possible. Probably an internal frame....
> 
> Also, do they make hiker's backpacks for kids?



When we hike, husband carries pack.  I've been on 2 backpack trips, both of which were miserable. If I was meant to carry gear on my back, I'd have been born a mule.  I wasn't. No thanks.  Hubby still carries in addition to his climbing packs, his Sacs Millett that he got at REI about 40 years ago.  had it repaired recently and the young whippersnapper who took it never heard of it.


----------



## 2twsted4colorTV

I meant "Rainier"  !!!


----------

